# This boy .... LOVES .... his toys!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody absolutely LOVES his toys. Never seen a dog so obsessed with toys as he is. He just plays and plays. If nobody is around to play with him, he just runs to the top of the stairs and throws his toys down the stairs and then gets them and runs backs up and repeats. ha. 

He also likes to bury toys under blankets or dog beds and then dig them back up again. Weirdo.

Here's his latest love ....



















Here he's giving me the evil eye - thinking I might grab it?! LOL!










What a dog. We just adore him.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!  It's great that Brody keeps himself occupied. Chanel is like that too, she has a huge toy bin, and if no one is around to play she jumps in the bin and takes out toys to play with. Actually she has that dog toy but in brown, loves it too. Funny the Basenjis HATE latex toys, won't even touch them, they are only into stuffies and nylabone, or kongs.
How old is Brody? He looks so young.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He looks so healthy and his coat is so great.LOVE him


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol That is funny! He really loves his toys! So cute!! He is adorable!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> ADORABLE!!!  It's great that Brody keeps himself occupied. Chanel is like that too, she has a huge toy bin, and if no one is around to play she jumps in the bin and takes out toys to play with. Actually she has that dog toy but in brown, loves it too. Funny the Basenjis HATE latex toys, won't even touch them, they are only into stuffies and nylabone, or kongs.
> How old is Brody? He looks so young.


He's 3. 

Brody is ball obsessed and has been since he was a puppy. He has recently branched out into other toys, mostly little latex squeaky ones. One of his favorites is this little pink pig ....



















A frog ....









His fishy...









His frisbee ....









A burger ....









Last but not least .....

A ball!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:love5: I just love sweet Brody!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I just LOVE him :love1:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Brody! We love looking at your pictures!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

michele said:


> He looks so healthy and his coat is so great.LOVE him


Thanks Michele! He keeps us hopping.



Dragonfly said:


> lol That is funny! He really loves his toys! So cute!! He is adorable!


Thank you Kerri! He really DOES love his toys. It's funny. He is a quirky little guy and makes us laugh.



cherper said:


> :love5: I just love sweet Brody!!


Thank you Cheryl! You know how I feel about your 2!! 



2Cheese said:


> I just LOVE him :love1:


Kristy, Thank you so so much! He is really a sweetie.



pam6400 said:


> Oh Brody! We love looking at your pictures!


Thanks Pam! I love seeing pics of your two handsome guys!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahah that's cute!!!!

Ninja lovessss his toys too you can name off specific ones and hell run and get what you ask too cute 

Brody looks handsome as ever!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Love, love, love these pictures. He is such a sweet sweet boy!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahhhh, little darling Brody...I love seeing his pics...

And I'm glad to see he doesn't play favourites. If Pedro shoves this fish in my face one more time when I'm trying to sleep I may resort to hiding it...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tracy, did you order that tag Brody is wearing in the photo with his pig toy off of Etsy? I think that is the one I want to get for Lion. Is it heavy?


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hahah that's cute!!!!
> 
> Ninja lovessss his toys too you can name off specific ones and hell run and get what you ask too cute
> 
> Brody looks handsome as ever!!!


Thanks Sherri! Sounds like Ninja and Brody would be best buds. 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Love, love, love these pictures. He is such a sweet sweet boy!


Thank you Trieste! You know I am a huge Quigley fan. 



kimr said:


> Ahhhh, little darling Brody...I love seeing his pics...
> 
> And I'm glad to see he doesn't play favourites. If Pedro shoves this fish in my face one more time when I'm trying to sleep I may resort to hiding it...


I know what you mean Kim! Sometimes the incessant squeaking gets to be a little much. We tell him to "SHUSH" that toy and he will squeeze it very slowly so it just lets out a puff of air instead of a loud squeak. HA!



missy_r said:


> Tracy, did you order that tag Brody is wearing in the photo with his pig toy off of Etsy? I think that is the one I want to get for Lion. Is it heavy?


Yes Missy! That tag is off of etsy. It's hand hammered copper with a little skull charm and it is hand stamped with his name and phone number. It's not heavy at all. It's about the size of a quarter, or a little smaller.



luvmytiger said:


> He's so handsome!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Brody.. you are awesome.


----------



## Princesschi (Jan 12, 2012)

He is so cute. I love the one where he has the burger. I absolutely adore the picture you have with him smelling the flower. It is a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...Draco has that same pink piggy...he got it from Therese and Tabitha one year for valentines...he got a dragon as well and they have a slightly different squeak than most squeakers...He is obsessed with them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> Brody.. you are awesome.


Awww thanks so much! We think so too. 



Princesschi said:


> He is so cute. I love the one where he has the burger. I absolutely adore the picture you have with him smelling the flower. It is a beautiful picture!!!


He does love that burger. Sometimes the squeaking can get a little annoying though! ha! Thanks for your lovely comments. :daisy:



Chiboymom said:


> So cute...Draco has that same pink piggy...he got it from Therese and Tabitha one year for valentines...he got a dragon as well and they have a slightly different squeak than most squeakers...He is obsessed with them.


Thanks Debra - Draco and Brody would have a ball playing together. Our crazy toy obsessed boys!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Those pictures are great I love the one with white ball in Brody mouth last one. 
Amberleah loves playing and goes crazy if I am sitting on the floor, I am not even playing with her just sitting on floor she loves it.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Brody is such a beautiful dog! I always enjoy seeing pics of him. His fur just shines!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just saw these pics of Brody playing with his toys today. He is a gorgeous chi. I have admired him in your siggys before. How old is he and he looks tiny--how much does he weigh?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Awwwwww Brody looks soooooo sweeeeeeet!!! That pic with the piggy in his mouth is priceless lol!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Brody is one of my favourite Chis on here...He's so expressive!

And, he entertains himself! Pedro is my toy lover, the other two would rather have a chewy. But Pedro does not entertain himself...We have to throw toys for him half the evening, until I finally get tired of it and tell him to go lay down and rest!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> Those pictures are great I love the one with white ball in Brody mouth last one.
> Amberleah loves playing and goes crazy if I am sitting on the floor, I am not even playing with her just sitting on floor she loves it.


They love the attention, don't they?! Brody alternates between giving us toys to throw and jumping in our laps for a snuggle. LOL.



Chachis Mom said:


> Brody is such a beautiful dog! I always enjoy seeing pics of him. His fur just shines!


Thanks so much! I'm sure the salmon oil he gets makes a difference in his coat. 



lulu'smom said:


> I just saw these pics of Brody playing with his toys today. He is a gorgeous chi. I have admired him in your siggys before. How old is he and he looks tiny--how much does he weigh?


He is 3 years old (in September). He weighs 5 pounds.



♥ Marabou ♥;894792 said:


> Awwwwww Brody looks soooooo sweeeeeeet!!! That pic with the piggy in his mouth is priceless lol!


Thanks so much! He really is a sweetie.



kimr said:


> Brody is one of my favourite Chis on here...He's so expressive!
> 
> And, he entertains himself! Pedro is my toy lover, the other two would rather have a chewy. But Pedro does not entertain himself...We have to throw toys for him half the evening, until I finally get tired of it and tell him to go lay down and rest!


Thanks Kim! Yeah, he does entertain himself. One of his favorite things to do is drop a toy down the stairs, then run down and get it and bring it back up and repeat. He never tires of that game. Maybe you could teach Pedro to do that then you wouldn't have to throw toys for him all evening.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He is so sweet. Leah buries everything in the beds.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I too am here to sing Brody's praises :love1: :love1:
I've had a *huge* crush on him since joining this forum! 

My Mimi has the same coloring as brody, but she has 
some white on her chest, paws and nose.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

He's too cute! I love that look they give you when they think you're after their toy. We purchased Odie's tag off of etsy too. Love it!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think someone loves little brody very much the one that buys him all the toys hes very strikeing


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

quinnandleah said:


> He is so sweet. Leah buries everything in the beds.


haha Brody does that too! He loves to bury toys under a blanket and then dig them back out again. Never a dull moment!!



Christabelle said:


> I too am here to sing Brody's praises :love1: :love1:
> I've had a *huge* crush on him since joining this forum!
> 
> My Mimi has the same coloring as brody, but she has
> some white on her chest, paws and nose.


Thank you so much!! He is SUCH a good boy. He really is.  We need more pics of Mimi! 



KrystalLeigh said:


> He's too cute! I love that look they give you when they think you're after their toy. We purchased Odie's tag off of etsy too. Love it!


Thank you! I am a huge etsy fan too! So many cute things there!



bayoumah said:


> hi i think someone loves little brody very much the one that buys him all the toys hes very strikeing


Awww you're right about that. He is our heart dog, that's for sure.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha! Aww Brody you are such a sweet heart!
I love the one with the burger in his mouth LOL!
You are very lucky there, because even though I always have loads of toys around the house for my ones, the majority of the time they decide to chew on the following instead:
A) Pens and Markers (absolute favorites of theirs! they actually jump from the couch to the corner of the window and then on to the table to get the pens!)
B) Tissue papers (imagine the mess I come home to sometimes!)
C) my letters (I am sometimes lucky to have 1/4 of my letter left un-chewed)
D) The Table cloth (as of yesterday the last tassel is now also destroyed, it did put up a good fight though because this table cloth actually lasted more than 2 months in our house!)


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

He is super adorable and smart as a whip, I bet!


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2012)

I think my Sky girl has a puppy crush on Brody. She likes to look at your signature when it's on the laptop screen XD


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

SO CUTE!!! I must say Brody is one of the most beautyfull Chi`s I have seen.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

guccigrande said:


> Haha! Aww Brody you are such a sweet heart!
> I love the one with the burger in his mouth LOL!
> You are very lucky there, because even though I always have loads of toys around the house for my ones, the majority of the time they decide to chew on the following instead:
> A) Pens and Markers (absolute favorites of theirs! they actually jump from the couch to the corner of the window and then on to the table to get the pens!)
> ...


LOL! I'm glad Brody just chews on his toys and not the household goods! 



AC/DC Fan said:


> He is super adorable and smart as a whip, I bet!


Thanks! Yes, he is really smart. He knows a TON of tricks. He keeps himself entertained, that's for sure!



Sky said:


> I think my Sky girl has a puppy crush on Brody. She likes to look at your signature when it's on the laptop screen XD


LOL! OH how cute!!! I'm sure that Brody would think that Sky is beautiful!



macster said:


> SO CUTE!!! I must say Brody is one of the most beautyfull Chi`s I have seen.


Thank you so much. What a sweet thing to say.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Youre welcome 
How old is he?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

macster said:


> Youre welcome
> How old is he?


He was 3 in September.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I hope my Mac will look just as awesome when he is 3


----------

